# Goon 24 tips



## Scouse45 (2/2/17)

hi guys does anyone know where to get tips for the goons not the wife bore ones, the original size one on the goon 24 or who stocks decent goon tips. Thanks


----------



## Stosta (2/2/17)

The first couple of tips here?

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

I know close to nothing about Goons


----------



## Scouse45 (2/2/17)

Thanks bud appreciate it man


----------



## Frostbite (2/2/17)

Atomix - We have resin and plastic.


----------



## Scouse45 (2/2/17)

Ah u legends


----------

